# need help with ICD9 - stomach: a trace of clotted blood was found



## ggparker14 (Feb 17, 2011)

Should this be coded just as blood clot?

procedure: EGD

stomach: a trace of clotted blood was found in the body of the stomach and on the greater curvature of the stomach body.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
Icd for blood clot-check 286.3...(Check the patient age....)
Congenital deficiency of other clotting factors. deficiency or absence of fibrinogen (coagulation factor I) in the blood ....
Hope it helps...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 18, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Should this be coded just as blood clot?
> 
> procedure: EGD
> 
> ...



For that documentation No.  A trace of clotted blood is not the same as saying a blood clot was found.


----------

